# Calvin on Logos



## Hippo (Apr 17, 2009)

Logos Pre Publications have just gone Calvin crazy, with nine differnt Calvin selections having just been listed, for instance:

Calvin 500 Collection (97 Vols.)


----------



## PresbyDane (Apr 17, 2009)

I was going to post that, but you beat me

I just saw that myself and it is already pre-ordered


----------



## Hippo (Apr 17, 2009)

Check out the new Institues edition, it includes:



> Logos is pleased to offer Calvin’s 1559 Latin edition and his 1561 French edition—reprinted in 1888 in Paris—along with three English translations: the 1574 Norton translation, the 1816 Allen translation, and the 1845 Beveridge translation.




The Institutes of the Christian Religion, by John Calvin: English, Latin, and French (9 Vols.)

How good is that !

and check out 

Calvin and the History of Calvinism (20 Vols.)

Lets not even mention the ten volumes of biographies

John Calvin Biography Collection (10 Vols.)


----------



## PresbyDane (Apr 17, 2009)

yeah I know


----------



## philgons (Apr 18, 2009)

*Calvin500.com*



Hippo said:


> Logos Pre Publications have just gone Calvin crazy, with nine different Calvin selections having just been listed, for instance:
> 
> Calvin 500 Collection (97 Vols.)



Be sure to check out Calvin500.com, which has a lot of additional information about Calvin and his works—and other cool and fun stuff relating to Calvin.

Also, we welcome your feedback on other titles that you'd like to see us add to any of these collections.


----------



## Hamalas (Apr 18, 2009)

Re4mdant said:


> yeah I know


----------



## DMcFadden (Apr 18, 2009)

I already pre-ordered mine! What a mine of information!!!

If wishes were horses . . . I would like a copy of the 1536 edition of the _Institutes_.

Please, Mister, may I have some more?

Battles,_ Interpreting John Calvin_
Beeke, The Soul of Life: The Piety of John Calvin
Hall, _The Legacy of John Calvin_
Hall and Lillback, _A Theological Guide to Calvin's Institutes_
Lawson, _The Expository Genius of John Calvin_
McGrath, _A Life of John Calvin_
Parker, _John Calvin: A Biography_
Parker, _Calvin: An Introduction to His Thought_
Parsons, _John Calvin: A Heart for Devotion, Doctrine, and Doxology_
Partee,_The Theology John Calvin_
Piper, _John Calvin and His Passion for the Majesty of God_
Reymond,_ John Calvin: His Life and Influence_
Selderhuis’ John Calvin: A Pilgrim’s Life
Wallace, _Calvin, Geneva, and the Reformation_


----------



## philgons (Apr 18, 2009)

*Which Edition of the Institutes?*



DMcFadden said:


> If wishes were horses . . . I would like a copy of the 1536 edition of the _Institutes_.



In addition to or instead of the 1559 edition? It's my understanding that the 1559 edition is considered the definitive one. Is that not correct?


----------



## Hippo (Apr 19, 2009)

philgons said:


> DMcFadden said:
> 
> 
> > If wishes were horses . . . I would like a copy of the 1536 edition of the _Institutes_.
> ...



Not to answer for the good DMcFadden but it is always interesting and profitable to trace the developpment of a theological work, the direction that Calvin was travelling theogically is immensely interesting.


----------



## OPC'n (Apr 19, 2009)

Re4mdant said:


> I was going to post that, but you beat me
> 
> I just saw that myself and it is already pre-ordered



Now that does not shock me!


----------



## DMcFadden (Apr 19, 2009)

Hippo said:


> philgons said:
> 
> 
> > DMcFadden said:
> ...



Absolutely! From his relatively smallish six chapter book to the sine qua non of Reformed thought in the 1559 edition, what a journey! Calvin kept expanding his work writing five major Latin editions in his lifetime (1536, 1539, 1543, 1550, and 1559). He translated the first French edition of the Institutes in 1541 himself and supervised the three later French translations.

When visiting Grand Rapids this summer, it was my privilege to touch and examine a first edition of the 1561 English translation!!! Yes, it would be wonderful to have more than the 1559 definitive edition.


----------



## Hippo (May 12, 2009)

philgons said:


> Also, we welcome your feedback on other titles that you'd like to see us add to any of these collections.



Phil

When looking through Logos this afternoon I was surprised that the library does not appear to include Luther's "Bondage of the Will".

This is one of the most important works the Church has and is still a great read. 

Any chance of it appearing on Logos?


----------



## OPC'n (May 12, 2009)

Re4mdant said:


> yeah I know



I think this is called coveting!


----------

